# 2 Hav brothers in Southwestern Ontario need homes



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Helping paws has two havs up for adoption right now, I've never dealt with them so I don't know if they're a good rescue or not but for reference here are Bobbi and Gismo

They turned three in January.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Good news, Serenissima! Both brothers have pending adoptions!!! They are so adorable!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's great. I wonder if they are being adopted together.


----------

